# They Will Kill You - YouTube Channel



## -Sliqq- (Apr 10, 2016)

I fucking hate this channel.  Get that shit away from me. I clicked on a nice chain of videos and gave myself PTSD. It feeds off of morbid curiosity and just gives some nasty chills down your spine. Instead of making you more knowledgeable about the world around you, it makes you paranoid.

Guys, do you know about this channel? I mean, I can handle things like heart surgery while I'm eating, but the things I've seen on that channel makes me lose hope in humanity. 

But hey,  guess that's what I get for clicking on the videos.


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 10, 2016)

Damn it! You gave me the curiosity and watched a few.... Haven't seen anything that messed up since training videos in criminal justice class


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Apr 11, 2016)

I just watched a few and I think some of the videos are interesting because some of these I never heard about


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 21, 2016)

Pfft, lightweight.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Oh how lovely. Excuse me while I vomit uncontrollably while gouging my eyes out.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, I got more of a chill watching that guy vacuum those kittens, and that was one of the easier ones to watch, so xD


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> Yeah, I got more of a chill watching that guy vacuum those kittens, and that was one of the easier ones to watch, so xD


Clearly you've never seen rotten.com.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Clearly you've never seen rotten.com.


How in the actual hell is THAT "edgy?"
And no, I haven't.  But the mother of God one gave me a laugh and the exhumations one was kinda cool.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> How in the actual hell is THAT "edgy?"
> And no, I haven't.  But the mother of God one gave me a laugh and the exhumations one was kinda cool.



Where did I say edgy?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Where did I say edgy?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 21, 2016)

Point in case.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 21, 2016)

Mr. Fox said:


> Point in case.


Not really.  Way to edit, though.


----------



## BRN (Apr 22, 2016)

Can you link me one? Sounds fun.


----------



## Suki262 (Apr 22, 2016)

wtf xD


----------



## Dazreiello (Apr 22, 2016)

Fak An Gay


----------



## Luku_Zuku (Apr 22, 2016)

You know what, after having a friend that constantly exposes you to Liveleak videos and articles, this isn't that bad. Considering I've literally seen a man steamrolled, I've seen accidents with cranes crashing into busy train stations and Terroism attacks, I'm honestly unfazed by this shit.


----------



## Somnium (Apr 22, 2016)

Kids these days can't take anything but mlp. Diseases aren't suppose to be something fun to have or to look at.


----------

